# [Kazakh NR] 4x4 38.97 single by Nurym Kudaibergen



## Nureaux (Apr 24, 2012)

cube: SS


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 24, 2012)

AWESOME.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 24, 2012)

wat, wow, awesome, anyway, hate the camera angle lol


----------

